# Tell me about your first kiss!!



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

You know, I just realized, my first kiss doesn't really matter anymore. I haven't kissed anyone, or been kissed, in the better part of a decade now. If it should ever happen again, I'll be a total noob. All that practice for nothing.

Oh well. It was fun whilst it lasted. P


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

'Thanks, that was nice, I guess.'


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Dashing said:


> 'Thanks, that was nice, I guess.'


Who said that? You or her/him/the mirror?


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Who said that? You or her/him/the mirror?


Sad to say, I said that. Not sure of the exact wording (it was a long time ago) but it basically boiled down to me thanking her in a doubtful tone. I've learned a lot since then.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

My first kiss was when I was fifteen maybe. He caught me by surprise, and missed :dry:


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I was 5 and then living in a townhouse; he lived a few units from my family's and was the same age and we were play buddies. He kissed me, and his mom told my mom we kissed! My mom tells me that story time-to-time. Ah, such innocent, playful kiddie affection.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

It was fairly uneventful. I had just turned 15 and it was my first boyfriend. He asked "Can I kiss you?" (which I thought was nice, because lord knows if I had been surprised about my first kiss it would have been a disaster) and then it happened. And that was that.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> You know, I just realized, my first kiss doesn't really matter anymore. I haven't kissed anyone, or been kissed, in the better part of a decade now. If it should ever happen again, I'll be a total noob. All that practice for nothing.
> 
> Oh well. It was fun whilst it lasted. P


No worries. I think kissing is like riding a bike because once you know how, you don't forget.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I could tell you what NOT to do. But the more effort you put into it, the more rewarding it would be i'd imagine


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

He was extremely excited and aggressive. It was unexpected and spontanious.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I was in fifth grade and he was the cutest boy in our class. We were dating and we met after school one day, slipped behind the soda machines, and kissed. It was soft and innocent. We met every day after that, same time, same place, before heading for home.

First kiss with tongue? Awkward, uncomfortable, and too much focus on whether or not I was doing it well. Partner had bad breath, drooled on me, and seemed to have much worse technique than I did despite me being the newb.


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

I was 15, with my first girlfriend. It was in the back of a Chevrolet Suburban, I regret it terribly. She's 17 now and has sex for drugs. 
Yeah, I included that last sentence for continuity.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

It hasn't happened yet. :sad:


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

First kiss when I was 18. It wasn't so bad(for me, at least). I remember it was in a park, and we were sitting on a bench. She was looking at the stars, when suddenly I turned her chin around and kissed her.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Wet.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Chipps said:


> No. Having someone say "Wow, don't press so hard, lol" is worse. I didn't know any better. :sad:
> 
> 
> I would have rather not remembered it. You're the lucky one.


My first kiss--boyfriend and I had very different ideas of what kissing was supposed to be--I just pushed my mouth against his while he was going for the saliva and the tongue and everything... needless to say it didn't work out so well the first time.

Luckily we were comfortable enough together just to laugh and keep trying, but we were definitely giving each other instructions--"too slobbery!" "what are you doing?" "you have to actually open your mouth!" etc.

Surely everyone's first kiss is awkward and incompetent... try not to let it get you down too much...


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

At the age of 18, by the roadside, right after he walked me out of the mall and approximately 12 minutes after I told him that I don't kiss on the first date because he asked if he could.

Cheeky little bastard took me by surprise when he placed his hands on my cheeks and just laid one on me. It was so damned sudden I hit him right after lol. Doesn't help that I'm 5'2 and he's 6'3 >_> I swore I was gonna stomp on his foot the next time we went out lol. Well, sure did make me think about it a bit later lol. Thinking about it now, I guess I wouldn't have wanted it any other way, except that I'm not going to tell him that XP


----------



## LunacyxFringe (Oct 4, 2011)

My first kiss was soooooo awkward. My then-boyfriend & I were our each other's firsts... We were 15, and we used seeing a movie as a reason for our date . We saw the movie Acceptance, and towards the end everyone was kissing each other because their school won the rights to being a real college, or at least thats what I think was going on. Well as everyone was getting up from our seats after the credits started playing he called my name, I turned around and looked up. He leaned forward and gave me this really awkward kiss in the pitch black. He's also fairly taller than me so he bumped into my head. He half missed and ended up kissing some of my top lip and above it as well. > _ >

Keep in mind I have very full lips, as did he. So it was a weird texture-thing going on since he had such terrible aim haha.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll go with my first kiss in this decade of my life:

I've known for a little bit that my girlfriend at the time wanted me to kiss her, so one day after school we were hugging each other, after the hug I pulled back but still held on to her and went for a kiss on the cheek.

However, she wanted more and turned her head so that I kissed her lips instead, but it didn't fully connect because of all the movement and we both laughed afterwards.

We tried french kissing later on, but I didn't like the smell of her breath so I stopped.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Erm... I can't say I remember it completely. I was 16 years old, at one my best friend's house parties (he threw legendary house parties back in high school). She was in my tutor group, and I had the biggest crush on her. We were on a leather couch, I don't remember what I said, I don't remember what she said. I don't remember if we said anything at all to be honest. All I know is that the following Monday, absolutely everyone in my tutor group came up to us and asked us if we remembered making out for most of the night. I remembered chunks of it, she remembered chunks of it. My friend had a good birthday, even though I was supposed to help him with lighting fireworks, but I didn't because I was.... occupied?

I remember enjoying the night though, kissing someone you've had your eye on for months is always :happy: inducing.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Tongue inside my mouth before I knew what was going on.

Can't say it was bad, let alone awkward, at all.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

My first girlfriend in college, when I was but a wee freshman. This was before we were "official." We'd been warming up to each other for a full month, snuggling, lap-sitting, hand-holding, etc. Most of the time we spent together we spent in a small group at a mutual friend's house, and quite often all of us would sleep over on his couches and get up and go our separate ways in the morning. Anyway, this one night, for whatever reason, everyone slept in separate rooms instead of all out in his living room. She and I were alone in the living room on a spare mattress he had. It was the first time we slept together (in the most innocent and literal sense of the term). We sort of spooned and snuggled the night away. In the morning, we were both awake and snuggling face-to-face and pretending not to be awake so we could just lie there pressed up against each other without talking. I was looking at her through slitted eyes, and decided I probably ought to kiss her, so I just tilted my head in and did it. Before I knew what was happening, her tongue was in my mouth, then she rolled me over onto my back and got herself off on my thigh. Guess I milked the tension too long. :crazy:

I didn't figure out until after breaking up with her (seven months later) that she reaaallly likes tongue and that I'm really not much of a tongue guy. It got to be a bit nauseating at times. She just stuck it in there and wiggled it around. I didn't know any better; I thought that's what kisses were supposed to be.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, my first kiss was with a girl during a game of Truth or Dare...

My first romantic kiss was at an arcade. We just finished beating each other up at some fighting game. He asked "Can I kiss you?" and I said "Sure", and then we kind of missed =P


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> I didn't figure out until after breaking up with her (seven months later) that she reaaallly likes tongue and that I'm really not much of a tongue guy. It got to be a bit nauseating at times. She just stuck it in there and wiggled it around. I didn't know any better; I thought that's what kisses were supposed to be.


Tongue incompatibility is the worst. I totally get where you're coming from; I don't like it either :laughing:


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was in kindergarten. I was at the "Cinderella Ball" which was a school dance. It was in the school gym. I asked the prettiest girl in class to dance. After the dance I gave her a big kiss right on the lips and she kissed back. There was no tongue. At 4 years old, I had only kissed women related to me, so I didn't know anything about tongue. I assume it was her first as well XD. I was wearing suspenders because my pants didn't fit because I was too skinny rofl.....I would have been wearing them anyway. Afterwards my mom came up to me and said "Do you like her a lot??" I said, "No, but I do like her! She is nice! " Then my mom gave me a talk about only kissing girls I liked a lot. It didn't really take lol. My second kiss is a much funnier story. It happened in 3rd grade in the girls bathroom.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> Well, my first kiss was with a girl during a game of Truth or Dare...
> 
> My first romantic kiss was at an arcade. We just finished beating each other up at some fighting game. He asked "Can I kiss you?" and I said "Sure", and then we kind of missed =P


He said that to me too. Except I didn't even know his name. I said "yes", and my reaction was: PHLEEEEGH. I had no idea what kissing was like and it shocked me that it was so gross and slimy. My psychological resistance must have heightened that feeling.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I was fourteen when I had my first kiss. And I also had braces  We were on the high school marching band bus (sexy, I know) and had just kicked ass in a band competition. We embraced, and kissed. Although he was a bit on the sloppy side. I've since moved on to better things, haha. It was a truly classic moment though.

EDIT: Unless you count kindergarten, when I kissed to boys in one day, much to their disturbance. I got around a bit, haha.


----------



## Xistiller (Apr 1, 2012)

My friend and I were 14 and we'd kind of been into each other, so we had a weird summer fling.

It totally had tongue from both parties, and we smashed our teeth together a little. Eventually we had to discuss who was going to do what so we didn't smash teeth anymore. It was pretty great, and I've never regretted it. It made my lips and tongue tingle for more than a few minutes afterwards.

Excellent.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

My first kiss was at 16. I'd just tested for my second degree black belt and we were having a party at a friend's house. We snuck into the barn  It was very simple, very sweet, no biting, tongue, smashing, sucking, etc. It wasn't his first, but for the life of me I can't figure out why. He had no clue what he was doing...


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

My first kiss was with my first boyfriend and I was soooo scared! I guess it went okay cause we did some more kissing after that! lol 

My very best kiss out of all the guys I have kissed, and this includes you two ex husbands, was the first time I kissed my husband I have now. It was totally like something you would read in a book. Fireworks all the way!


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

My first girlfriend, had known her for months & dated her maybe 10 days. We're sitting in my car after she got off work, just talking & getting closer & closer until we're almost touching noses but it's too dark to see each other so she kisses the side of my mouth. Then tried again & I wasn't really thinking "kiss" I just thought "ooohhh...that felt so good, please do that again." I lost track of time after that. We made out for who knows how long, probably 2-3 hours. I was a little sloppy at first, heck we both were but it didn't matter, I just felt electric & in the clouds.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

pretty much everybody said it, it was awkwardness. The girlfriend just so I could have a girlfriend, and it as done in the backseat of a car with two people watching the kiss and the song playing for that special; first time, wasn't even a song I picked. It was I Swear All 4 One, a machine boy band that the other three liked, but, I knew having been exposed to real music wasn't what I'd listen to in my spare time.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

Heey! Am I the only one who had an awesome first kiss?! 

Okay well...I don't think of it as such _anymore_, but only because I regret the relationship and the guy in general. But the first kiss itself definitely wasn't bad. 

I was visiting this guy, and we both liked each other. It was a long distance relationship so I was just about to go inside the bus which was leaving off. We were sitting next to each other sorta awkwardly. Semi cuddling. He said something like "You're really hard to read you know...I think you're sending me mixed messages." He said so caus I was being sort of distance and nervous as hell. But then he said "I feel like I should just...Do one thing before you leave." And I told him to do it then....and then we turned to face each other and kissed. It was a pretty passionate french kiss. But he was a pretty experienced guy and a great kisser, our kissing "styles" were a perfect match.

And I remember thinking that it felt great and that I'd been left out for so long.  Like I experienced a whole new world that day.

But ugh, thinking about this now is just disgusting. *regretful* :frustrating:


----------



## scude (Jun 7, 2010)

At a club, drunk. Nothing too fancy to remember.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny Story Time!!!

I called her up because we were going on a date later, but her friend aswered her phone. I could hear my ex in the background freaking out about something, and her friend finally told me she was nervous because she'd never kissed a guy before. So, just to fuck with her I told her I'd kissed plenty of girls all ready. This made her even more crazy! So later that night, in the back of the movie theatre, we both had our first kiss.. LOL. I'm terrible.!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I never had my first kiss.... :sad:


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

JamieBond said:


> It wasn't his first, but for the life of me I can't figure out why. He had no clue what he was doing...


Maybe he was lying... :tongue:


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I never had my first kiss.... :sad:


MWAH!! :wink:


there ya go darling


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll let you know once it happens.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I was in 4th grade. she kissed me without my permission so I slapped her, she fell down and told her that if we weren't at school I would have kicked her ass....not one of my nicer moments


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> she fell down


Lol... wow. And here I was thinking most guys went with the flow when a girl first kisses them.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I just can't even write about it. It was so tragic and slightly stomach turning.
It's one of the things I'd like to erase from my memory, honestly. If only...


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

paper lilies said:


> I just can't even write about it. It was so tragic and slightly stomach turning.
> It's one of the things I'd like to erase from my memory, honestly. If only...


Haha, why is that? Tragic?


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Einstein said:


> Haha, why is that? Tragic?


Perhaps I will give the gist...
It was an extremely humid summer. 
I was running inside because I felt faint.
The person that liked me was inside as well.
They took it upon themselves in that moment to kiss me and I fainted.
They thought they killed me. It was bad.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

paper lilies said:


> Perhaps I will give the gist...
> It was an extremely humid summer.
> I was running inside because I felt faint.
> The person that liked me was inside as well.
> ...


Haha, that's hilarious.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Lol... wow. And here I was thinking most guys went with the flow when a girl first kisses them.


most guys are not homosexual. that's why =)


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

I did a surprise kiss on a girl and she appreciated it.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Ikari_T said:


> I did a surprise kiss on a girl and she appreciated it.


More details, did you even know her before hand?


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Hruberen said:


> More details, did you even know her before hand?


Not including the days I didn't see her, I hung out with her for a few days. That day, at the end of the night when she's leaving, I gave her a surprise kiss.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

It was awkward. I asked her if I could kiss her. She said yes and I did it. I had boner for a half-hour after we parted ways.


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

My first kiss.

I had to think about it before I was entirely sure, but I know who it was with now. I was 13 or 14 and in middle school. For whatever reason that I still can't comprehend, this girl Annie decided that she liked me and wanted to be my girlfriend. She was fairly popular and very pretty. For a middle schooler, she was also very "developed". I was defenseless against her womanly wiles. 

One day (Summer I think) we were at a friends house in a hot tub. It was me and a couple of other people just hanging out. I think we had just gotten together a couple of weeks beforehand. Apparently, my friends had decided that "It was time". They were hinting and pushing me to do it, as well as her. I was just starting to become the introverted and shy person I am today, so I was a little reluctant. Annie was of a different breed and more straightforward than I am. She swam over to me and kissed me. It was enjoyable, but just a peck on the lips. I don't quite remember my reaction, but I wasn't surprised. I don't think I said anything stupid after either. Anyways, it's a nice memory that I'm glad to have experienced.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## robespierre (Jan 11, 2012)

ohmygoodness, i cant believe it took me a good 5 minutes to remember. I was 16..only 19 now lol.
my first official one (okay ones that happened in elementary school and before then dont count lol) was actually great. looking back, i wasnt in love with the guy but he was a great kisser. 
ummm we came from a movie and he tried to kiss me while we were watching it but I was awkward as hell so it never happened. 
so after the movie, we took a stroll through the park to his uncle's house. as we waited on the banister for his uncle, he leans back on the railing, opens his arms, grabs me close and whispers "come on kiss me". I melt like a loser and we do a little peck thingy. 

But my first french kiss happened a week after that when he came to a political rally with me. Omg, he was so cute that day. During the rally (2008 time), there was so much excitement and he held onto me through it all. And afterwards, we went to a ledge thingy and kissed. It became awkward afterwards because I then noticed that there was this older gentleman staring at us the whole time.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

I had my first kiss with my first boyfriend. We were 16 and 17 respectively.
Though he was gentle, it was an over eager exchange with too much extra copping.
As we had only been together for a week I was not exactly thrilled at the timing.

It was a fair first experience.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never had my first kiss.... :sad:


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

I was 17, he was 19. I'm still 17, now he's 20. That's so weird to think about. 
We were by my car. We didn't quite make out but we weren't quite just kissing either. I think we weren't sure exactly what to do. It's wasn't bad at all, but it wasn't great because I couldn't feel "it" and I kept trying to direct the kiss to get some synergy in there. 
It was our first date. I got in my car to drive home but I couldn't leave because my legs were shaking so bad from adrenaline. I wasn't upset but I wasn't happy, more like giddy aprehension. To calm down I started cussing and hoped he had left the parking lot and wasn't wondering why I was still sitting in my car.
This kisses have gotten better since.


----------



## Larzcode (May 16, 2012)

Disgusting. Every kiss I had was disgusting. The very thought of touching someone intimately makes me shudder in a bad, bad way. All I can think about is the bacteria, saliva and the damn _taste _of the food or drink they previously had.


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine was ok, I was 17 she was 15 or 16 I can't remember but it was my senior prom and we were in the limo with some of our mutual friends. My best friend was also there and turned down the lights to practically off so that you could only see the person next to you. We had already been cuddling from the moment we got into the limo since my best friend and another friend were doing their best to divert attention from us, so while the lights were down I just turned towards her and went for it. No tongue or anything though, ALTHOUGH funny thing was about the same time as the kiss my best friend made out with another girl in the limo so we always find it epic that we got action at the same time without planning it.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Let me tell you about my first kiss.

It was yesterday. I was sitting on the back of my boyfriend's car. I had a feeling it was going to happen but my heart was pounding like crazy and I started saying I wasn't ready for it. He was so sweet about it, he told me to wait until I was ready and that he was willing to wait for me. Oddly enough, I think that's why I kissed him. He was patient and he was willing to wait for me to be ready for it.

Anyway, a few minutes later, he leaned in and kissed my nose. I told him he missed and next thing I knew, we were kissing. I have no idea who went for it. Neither one of us is really sure, it just sort of happened. The subsequent kisses were SO much better, it was my first kiss and he was definitely out of practice so it was very awkward. He says I'm a natural. I guess that's good.

Anyway, took long enough for it to happen. We're both 21. roud:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

3rd grade. The guy I had a super big crush on was playing away on the computer while I gazed upon him with adoration. I gave him a quick peck on the cheek and he started to freak out ;_;


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm... honestly? I don't remember it... can't have been that memorable... :dry:


----------



## berwolf16 (Feb 18, 2012)

still never had it :c


----------

